# Virgin media.................my orkut webite used 2 load ds site 1st n thn orkut....p



## JohnephSi (Sep 26, 2008)

Virgin media.................my orkut webite used 2 load ds site 1st n thn orkut....plz solve my pblm


----------



## din (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Virgin media.................my orkut webite used 2 load ds site 1st n thn orkut.*

r u postn dis frm ur mob fone ? if nt plz expln mre.

LOL on a serious note, please explain your problem in detail. When you access orkut.com, it goes to some other site ? Thats the issue ?


----------



## JohnephSi (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Virgin media.................my orkut webite used 2 load ds site 1st n thn orkut.*

Da pblm is dat whn i try log in 2 orkt whle loadng da orkt page . In da browser taskbr it loads 4 ds virginmedia . Web. . Widout openg da page n dn orkt cms . .  . . I tried 2 instal 1 theme 4rm a blogspot mght b dt creats ds pblm. . . .


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Virgin media.................my orkut webite used 2 load ds site 1st n thn orkut.*

^I am having pain in reading your 'english'. Can you please avoid excessive cutting down of words and put it straight? Look, it does not seem nice that people have to 'struggle' to read whats your problem so that they can help you. Sounds fair?


----------



## din (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Virgin media.................my orkut webite used 2 load ds site 1st n thn orkut.*

@JohnephSi

1. Try to change that theme and try again - clear cache, temporary internet files etc. Do not install / change theme that is not official. Play safe.

2. Even if you are posting from your non-qwerty mobile phone, please do not use this sms lingo. That really sux in a forum. As Rohan mentioned, people may easily ignore your question just because of the short forms.


----------



## JohnephSi (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Virgin media.................my orkut webite used 2 load ds site 1st n thn orkut.*

I cnt log in 2 orkut through my opera mini 4rm n52oo....previously it cud do so...............


Let me tell 1 thng while logging frm pc  whn i log in 2 orkut a blue screen comes 1st with done in the taskbar of my firefox n thn it continues 2 my orkut page....previously it wasnt like this


----------



## JohnephSi (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Virgin media.................my orkut webite used 2 load ds site 1st n thn orkut.*

I cnt log in 2 orkut through my opera mini 4rm n52oo....previously it cud do so...............


Let me tell 1 thng while logging frm pc whn i log in 2 orkut a blue screen comes 1st with done in the taskbar of my firefox n thn it continues 2 my orkut page....previously it wasnt like this


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: Virgin media.................my orkut webite used 2 load ds site 1st n thn orkut.*

^^Why posting the same thing twice? 

I also get that blue screen before any page loads on orkut


----------

